# New swirl - needs a name



## agriffin (Oct 26, 2011)

Well...new to me.  I'm sure it's been done before.  It needs a name...shell swirl?  Fan swirl?  Tornado swirl?  Help...

Inspired by this paper...

http://www.papermojo.com/Crepaldi-Bookb ... _1113.html 

I think if I use a thinner swirling utensil I can get rounder curves like in the paper.  

The really cool thing about is that when you look at it from different angles...it looks totally different.







From this angle it looks 3D.











I used natural colorants to color.  I'll post how to do it on my blog tomorrow...but first it needs a name.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2011)

HAH! You are amazing.

I saw that paper thing and I was like "impossible."

 :shock: it's awesome and a little trippy.


----------



## tlm884 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeez, when I seen that paper I thought it would be impossible to do that swirl in soap! But it looks like you replicated it pretty darn well! I can't wait to see how it looks unmolded!

Edit:

For the sake of it, can you please call it acid trip swirl? haha just jokes


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the name of the paper - peacock swirl?

looks a little like mushrooms to me also... for some reason
mushroom swirl
clam swirl





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


yeah I'm going with clam. final answer



...or peacock





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mouse (Oct 26, 2011)

You did it! You did it! *applauding* 
Inspiring!!!!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 26, 2011)

I was thinking something shell like.  I didn't think to look at the paper name.  That would look like a peacock if you used green, blue and some black.  Hmmmmmm....


----------



## agriffin (Oct 26, 2011)

Dang.  Now I have to do it again and round off the circles like peacock feathers.  I think I like peacock swirl.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2011)

Amanda - 

You're so awesome! That is incredibly trippy. I didn't think the paper could be duplicated, either. I thought the same thing Tasha did and that it kind of reminds me of mushrooms. 

I like the name *'*Shroom.  :wink:


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful!  The first thing I thought of was scales on a mermaid's tale.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 26, 2011)

WOWSER................Amanda that is incredibly beautiful Oh my goodness please do the peacock swirl soon I can only imagine how spectacular that one will be!!!!!!!!! Dont have a name for you I love the peachy colour and think of Salmon LOL sure you dont want to name your soap something fishy


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought peacock when I saw it too!  I am beyond amazed that you duplicated that paper.  You are incredibly talented.


----------



## Relle (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it looked like an oyster when I first saw it - Oyster Swirl ?


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I instantly thought peacock feathers.
You did an amazing job Amanda.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG how beautiful is that.......I could only dream to one day make something as amazing as that soap......


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 27, 2011)

AMAZING!!! :shock:


----------



## Fullamoon (Oct 27, 2011)

I've got it!  How about "Mother of Swirl"?


----------



## falldowngobump (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my!!!  Beautiful.  I hope you do a tutorial on how to do that some day!!!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is so awesome!!  Great job, Amanda!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 27, 2011)

Another vote for peacock.  It was the first word that came to mind.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2011)

Fullamoon said:
			
		

> I've got it!  How about "Mother of Swirl"?



I like this one. Very clever! However, Peacock would be a great name if you did this swirl in blues, greens and gold.


----------



## MKRainville (Oct 27, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> The really cool thing about is that when you look at it from different angles...it looks totally different.



I think you should go with the Peacock swirl....


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2011)

Peacock swirl it is...

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/10/the-peacock-swirl/


----------



## Relle (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Tut Amanda. So the colours are on the top and not down in the soap ? or did you pour from a height to drop them down.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 27, 2011)

I layered them as I went so they are throughout the soap.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Oct 27, 2011)

Love the name Mother of Swirl! Though I thought peacock when I saw it.
Those are some seriously amazing swirls, I'm envious.


----------



## Bama (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazing. Looks like feathers for sure.


----------



## skyfarms (Oct 29, 2011)

Peacock came to my mind too, but I am a mushroom lover and those swirls look a lot like turkey tail to me - which is awesome!

It is a gorgeous, genius swirl!  One day I _might_ be brave enough to try it.


----------



## harveybw (Oct 29, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW"  :shock:  Beautiful swirls!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 29, 2011)

That turned out great.  :wink:


----------



## Soaplady22 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow - what can I possibly say??
Loved the tutorial also -

Great job!!


----------



## igbabygirl (Oct 30, 2011)

All I can say is AAAAAAAAHMAZZZING!!  I swear, the ideas you get from other places is amazing.  I am definitely not that talented to come up with anything close to this.  I applaud you Amanda.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow ... that pattern is something else!  You're unbelievably gifted Amanda!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 31, 2011)

Awwww....thanks everybody    

Check out paper swirling tutorials on youtube.  The way they do it can be applied to soapmaking.  Well...some of them.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 31, 2011)

That is really cool!


----------



## Relle (Oct 31, 2011)

Any cut pics yet ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2011)

woop woop. another masterpiece from AG <3


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow!!! Time for a new tutorial?  :wink: The first thing that came to my mine was peacock too...


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2011)

There is a tutorial.  :wink: 

http://www.lovinsoap.com/


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 3, 2011)

Ooooohhhhh...... Thanks!  :wink:


----------



## redfishingirl (Nov 3, 2011)

WOW. Totally amazing. And SUPER DUPER thanks for the tutorial. I AM going to try this!


----------

